
Ask HN: Open-source codebases you've known and loved (learned from)? - vector_spaces
I&#x27;m at a point in my career where I&#x27;d like to spend more time learning by reading well-architected, organized, maintainable and productive code.<p>Are there any open-source codebases that you think are noteworthy for having (reasonably) good style or idiomatic code or organization?<p>This is a totally language and paradigm agnostic query :)
======
allendoerfer
SQLite is one of the projects always mentioned in threads like this. It has
711 times as much test code as regular code.

[https://www.sqlite.org/testing.html](https://www.sqlite.org/testing.html)

------
commandersaki
[https://bearssl.org/](https://bearssl.org/) \- best C library I've ever seen.

~~~
sgillen
Wow you weren’t kidding that’s some good stuff. Clean code and excellent
documentation.

It’s interesting to me how they use “Object oriented C”. I guess it makes
sense if you want objects but also want to target many many embedded
platforms? But I’m sure what advantages that approach has over using a
smallish subset of C++.

~~~
commandersaki
Sorry I just saw this reply. I had a discussion with Thomas Pornin (the author
of BearSSL) and my understanding that the choice of OO boils down to allowing
easy excising of code. So you can select exactly which implementations of
algorithms you want in the final executable. Check out the cool size
calculator:
[https://www.bearssl.org/sizes.html](https://www.bearssl.org/sizes.html)

------
potta_coffee
I learned a lot from the Flask codebase. I always recommend that to people I
know who are learning Python.

------
sleazy_b
I read and enjoyed
[https://github.com/kohsuke/args4j](https://github.com/kohsuke/args4j). I
don't know if it's the "best" code put there but it was comprehensible and I
learned a lot from it when I was new to Java.

